# Drinking Egg Whites from carton



## Marauder_79 (Apr 21, 2005)

What do you think of drinking plain egg whites straight from the carton?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2005)

are they organic?  pasturiezed?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 21, 2005)

Marauder_79 said:
			
		

> What do you think of drinking plain egg whites straight from the carton?


You mean besides the fact that you waste of nearly half of the protein.... ??

Read This


----------



## Robboe (Apr 21, 2005)

Emma - they tested breath? That's not exactly a show of accuracy. Any idea how they obtained ileal effluents? (Sounds nasty).

I wonder how much effect the core heat of the body has on helping "cook" the eggs somewhat. I imagine it does have some sort of effect.

I regularly throw 4-5 raw egg whites into my casein/whey shake. I don't eat raw yolkes though.


----------



## dakota (Apr 21, 2005)

i like the liquid egg-whites from eggwhite int. no taste, no bad texture, and pasturized


----------



## chuckufarley (Apr 21, 2005)

I thought you had to cook eggs to give them a protien value. I think I read it on this web site.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 21, 2005)

chuckufarley said:
			
		

> I thought you had to cook eggs to give them a protien value. I think I read it on this web site.




Do you think that link I posted was just to make my post pretty??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 21, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> I wonder how much effect the core heat of the body has on helping "cook" the eggs somewhat. I imagine it does have some sort of effect.
> 
> I regularly throw 4-5 raw egg whites into my casein/whey shake. I don't eat raw yolkes though.


Ummmm... Well.... If yur body where warm enough to cook the egg then no eggies would turn into chicken (and just think - that would mean no chickens... which would no more eggies!!!) because it would mean that every mummy chicken sitting on a clutch of eggies would be cooking her babies! 

It would also mean that you would 'cook' yourself... (cooking eggs is essentially denaturing the protein/changing it's tertiary structure... So, if this occured at body temperature, then you would also denature all the proteins in your body - which would kind of suck - seeing that you would die  ).


----------



## Robboe (Apr 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ummmm... Well.... If yur body where warm enough to cook the egg then no eggies would turn into chicken (and just think - that would mean no chickens... which would no more eggies!!!) because it would mean that every mummy chicken sitting on a clutch of eggies would be cooking her babies!
> 
> It would also mean that you would 'cook' yourself... (cooking eggs is essentially denaturing the protein/changing it's tertiary structure... So, if this occured at body temperature, then you would also denature all the proteins in your body - which would kind of suck - seeing that you would die  ).



Do different proteins denature at different temperatures? I'm pretty sure our protein make-up is resiliant enough to withstand certain heat. Egg protein may not be.

And i didn't mean the eggs "cooked" inside of you, per se like an egg in a frying pan. More that the heat within the body could help along the digestive process.


----------



## dakota (Apr 21, 2005)

what a fucn smartass. i think its something to think about. when eggs are pasturized(heated) theyre not cooked(like in frying pan), theyre still liquid. so, your bodyheat prob. does help digest!


----------



## Vieope (Apr 21, 2005)

_I wonder if eating an entire egg is healthy. Eggshell and everything. _


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 21, 2005)

dakota said:
			
		

> what a fucn smartass. i think its something to think about. when eggs are pasturized(heated) theyre not cooked(like in frying pan), theyre still liquid. so, your bodyheat prob. does help digest!


What the? I wasn't trying to be a smart arse - I was simply saying that if proteins denatured that easily ever one of us would be in a whole heap of trouble because we would:
a. either slowly cook ourselves from purely existing
or b. would 'steam' ourselves every time we had a bath or shower... or if we jumped into a sauna... or even if we went outside on a day the temp was over 98F!!!

Yes, different proteins denature at different heats/unstable at different heats - depending on their structure/how they are made and the biological matrix they are in at a given time - (eg: if they are PART of something like in a peice of meat or in milk, or if they are isolated proteins, such as that in a whey powder) - but the fact remains that most proteins WILL NOT denature/cook at normal biological temperatures - the reason why biological temperatures are so important in life is because this is where you get a good balance between rate of enzyme activity (so reactions proceed without too much energy needed to catalise them) and protein stability... (along with a WHOLE heap of other things)....

Plus - The studies that showed that uncooked eggs where not fully digested were done in PEOPLE... which means the digestibility of the eggs were calculated under normal body temperatures... So the logical conclussion is also that, even IF your body 'warmed' the eggs, it obviously did not make that much difference anyway...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2005)

dakota said:
			
		

> what a fucn smartass. i think its something to think about. when eggs are pasturized(heated) theyre not cooked(like in frying pan), theyre still liquid. so, your bodyheat prob. does help digest!


Please do not talk to one our mods like that.  She and the rest of us are here on our own free will to help people.  Show some respect to her and all the members of this board or don't speak.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 21, 2005)

_I am still wondering. _


----------



## XcelKrush (Apr 21, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I am still wondering. _


Not just the shell, its even better if ou eat the whole carton.


----------



## Marauder_79 (Apr 21, 2005)

chuckufarley said:
			
		

> I thought you had to cook eggs to give them a protien value. I think I read it on this web site.




Actually when you cook protein it acutally denatures.

Therefore as you cook more, the quality of protein becomes less.

Sorta like a steak....the more rare, the more absorbable protein.

Why would something over-cooked and burned have any nutritional value?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 21, 2005)

dakota said:
			
		

> what a fucn smarta**. i think its something to think about. when eggs are pasturized(heated) theyre not cooked(like in frying pan), theyre still liquid. so, your bodyheat prob. does help digest!


Dude, you havent been on this forum very long, have you?

 EMMA ROX MY FACE


----------



## Robboe (Apr 22, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yes, different proteins denature at different heats/unstable at different heats - depending on their structure/how they are made and the biological matrix they are in at a given time - (eg: if they are PART of something like in a peice of meat or in milk, or if they are isolated proteins, such as that in a whey powder) - but the fact remains that most proteins WILL NOT denature/cook at normal biological temperatures - the reason why biological temperatures are so important in life is because this is where you get a good balance between rate of enzyme activity (so reactions proceed without too much energy needed to catalise them) and protein stability... (along with a WHOLE heap of other things)....



Playing devil's advocate here - why don't we have to heat up milk to make it digestable?



> Plus - The studies that showed that uncooked eggs where not fully digested were done in PEOPLE... which means the digestibility of the eggs were calculated under normal body temperatures... So the logical conclussion is also that, even IF your body 'warmed' the eggs, it obviously did not make that much difference anyway...



1. I only saw one study in your link. Show me more if you can.

2. I wouldn't rate breath sampling as a valid means. Don't get me wrong, i have no idea what would be valid.

3. No one answered my Q about how they obtained ileal effluents. Any ideas?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 22, 2005)

And ignore the retarded post below mine above. You know you're the shiznit.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 22, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Playing devil's advocate here - why don't we have to heat up milk to make it digestable?


Some proteins require denaturing to be fully digested, whilst others do not. It depends on the secondary/tertiary structure of the protein and how easily your digestive enzymes can tackle them.

You can think of it similarly to why some starchy carbs have a higher GI whilst others have a lower GI - one of the main reasons is the linkage found between the glucose molecules in the food - if there is branching of the glucose chain, then the starch is harder to break down and the GI decreases.




> 1. I only saw one study in your link. Show me more if you can.


Sure... here are the two I know of by Pieter Evenepoel:
1. Digestibility of Cooked and Raw Egg Protein in Humans as Assessed by Stable Isotope Techniques

2. Amount and fate of egg protein escaping assimilation in the small intestine of humans

But, another reason why you want to avoid too many raw eggs is Biotin deficiency, and an article on this is Here. 

There is also one from an e-medicine article here. It has the following information: _"Eating raw egg whites: Eating raw egg whites is commonly believed to be the only way to develop biotin deficiency. Although this is not true, consuming raw egg whites is a relatively certain (and quick) way to develop biotin deficiency."_

And just a cool article on eggs if you are interested (nothing to do with the topic really) is this one here. 



> 2. I wouldn't rate breath sampling as a valid means. Don't get me wrong, i have no idea what would be valid.


Actually - it is a pretty good method. Here are some articles on the method development and the validity of the tests:
1. 13C-egg white breath test: a non-invasive test of pancreatic trypsin activity in the small intestine

2. Production of Egg Proteins, Enriched with L-Leucine-13C1, for the Study of Protein Assimilation in Humans Using the Breath Test Technique

3. Validation of a New Test Meal for a Protein Digestion Breath Test in Humans

4. C13 Breath Tests

And here is a general article about some other methods they use:
Approaches to Quantifying Protein Metabolism in Response to Nutrient Ingestion



> 3. No one answered my Q about how they obtained ileal effluents. Any ideas?


If you check the methods of the appropriate study it will say how they did it... But I assume it would have been collected with an ileal tube (which is, as it's name suggests, a tube they place into the ileum - or the last part of the small intestine - to collect the fluid in it).


----------



## dakota (Apr 22, 2005)

wow!


----------



## Phoenix87 (Apr 22, 2005)

Apparently Emma has done her homework...... Thanks, this is a good read...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 22, 2005)

dakota said:
			
		

> what a fucn smartass. i think its something to think about. when eggs are pasturized(heated) theyre not cooked(like in frying pan), theyre still liquid. so, your bodyheat prob. does help digest!


Yeah! requirements to become a Moderator is to be a smartass and not know what you are talking about!!  Use the search and go through her posts and you will learn a LOT!.. and learn to show respect where it is due!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 22, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I wonder if eating an entire egg is healthy. Eggshell and everything. _


Does the eggshell contain calcium? Maybe then you could try it and let us know


----------



## ReelBigFish (Apr 22, 2005)

I dont know but the carton would prob. have a shitload of fiber. 
good call Xcel.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 23, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Some proteins require denaturing to be fully digested, whilst others do not. It depends on the secondary/tertiary structure of the protein and how easily your digestive enzymes can tackle them.
> 
> You can think of it similarly to why some starchy carbs have a higher GI whilst others have a lower GI - one of the main reasons is the linkage found between the glucose molecules in the food - if there is branching of the glucose chain, then the starch is harder to break down and the GI decreases.
> 
> ...



That took me ages to read, i hope you're happy.

I still don't particularly relate to the test conditions, not being a typical weightlifter/bodybuilder. I don't eat pure raw eggs on an empty stomach without any other foods. In fact, i don't even eat the yolkes. 6 whites in a protein shake amongst other foods.

I know about the biotin aspect. I'd be more concerned if i was eating raw eggs in most/every meal, but it's just the one so i'm not bothered. I haven't shown any signs of a biotin deficiency and my diet is well balanced in other areas throughout the day.


----------



## nR_Kris (Apr 23, 2005)

what about the white breath, can some one tell me im too lazy to read


----------

